# 3 mo Old Goat swollen belly, lethargic.



## chicks & ducks (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi all!
The new owner of one of my fainter babies called last night. The little guy had a swollen belly and wasn't acting right. It had been warm here(high 80's) and he was eating all day and owner was concerned he was starting to suffer with bloat.(He's still alive this morning). They had been out playing, and he was joining in, but they could tell he wasn't himself. Also his belly was pretty swollen(not tight, but very swollen, especially on the left). He had baking soda with molasses last night, had a few little burps. They rubbed his belly a lot and let him move about to help shift any trapped air. He seems better this morning, but still isn't himself.  His food has been the same, no changes. He's up and about this morning, went to the bathroom like normal, but they feel like he's not drinking enough.

I think he looks ok, but I can't explain the lethargy and change in behavior. His sister(they are together) is her normal, happy self.

I said 'you know what, I have this great resource called 'backyardherds' I'll bounce it off the folks there! 

Here is a pic of the little guy last night and again this morning. He looks ok to me, but I am not there to see his demeanor. Do you all think it could be heat stress? Maybe it was bloat and they caught it just in time and he's just recovering today? Or maybe something I haven't thought of?
Eyelids are pink, by the way.

Adding a new pic of him next to his sister for comparison.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jul 1, 2020)

The picture from this morning is before or after he had access to food. If he is bloating remove the access to food temporary would help. He might be having problems with heat if he suffering with something or if he just more sensitive to it. I have larger goats who run and play and its well over 90 but it's been nice and windy.


----------



## chicks & ducks (Jul 1, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> The picture from this morning is before or after he had access to food. If he is bloating remove the access to food temporary would help. He might be having problems with heat if he suffering with something or if he just more sensitive to it. I have larger goats who run and play and its well over 90 but it's been nice and windy.



He has had a bit of food, but they are removing it now. I think he will have free access to baking soda now too(though if it's not mixed with molasses he might not eat it willingly). He has plenty of fresh water, mineral and room to run. He still looks pretty big, what are your thoughts on an oil drench at this point? He was doing little burps last night. 

I think the fact that he's up and about, and going to the bathroom normal, is a good sign. This is generally how I judge the health of my animals. At the same time I don't want to minimize his symptoms if something could actually be wrong.  Not sure if he has a temperature, and asked if his band has detached yet. Just waiting to hear back.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jul 1, 2020)

He banded that can make them less active as well. Um I agree on the passing of waste being a good thing.


----------

